# Sorry for the very newb slin question



## sortarican619 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sooo is there any point or beneficial gain to take slin without running gh and while on gear??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2014)

I dont think slin should be used unless your a pro making money off of it..just my opinion


----------



## schultz1 (Dec 20, 2014)

I know nothing going about slin. I would venture to say though, taming it alone without anything else would do you no good. I also know it's the one thing you better know the most about.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 20, 2014)

Slin by itself is fine but there's a certain synergy effect that takes place when running with other things like AAS, peps, and gh. Slin is the most anabolic hormone known to man so yes you will see da gainz with it alone but if you're to the point that you're experienced enough to run slin, I doubt you'd run it by itself.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

If you wanna run slin without GH make sure your diet is spot on, or you will end up like ****ing michelin guy, its very fat sensitive. Or add 25 mcg T3 or clenbuterol to make sure you wont gain too much fat.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 2, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> If you wanna run slin without GH make sure your diet is spot on, or you will end up like ****ing michelin guy, its very fat sensitive. Or add 25 mcg T3 or clenbuterol to make sure you wont gain too much fat.



After I read your post I can say without a doubt you have no business helping anybody with an insulin question ever again...


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh teach me bro, iam running 30iu before competion since like 20. Tell me what is bullshit in my last reply.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

So if you eat like shit on insuline you wont get fat ? thats not true or what ?


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 2, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> Oh teach me bro, iam running 30iu before competion since like 20. Tell me what is bullshit in my last reply.



If you know so much about slin, post like you do not some half ass statement your gunna get fat if you don't use gh or take T3 or clen. Insulin is a very serious drug and throwing out that 30iu is an ok dose is just stupid...


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

What are you talking about? I said IF YOU WANT TO RUN SLIN YOUR DIET MUST BE SPOT ON OR YOU GET FAT. Now tell me whats wrong about this statemant smart elite with milion posts. If you wana teach me you need to have some kind of experience, how many competion you have been on? Yes and 30iu is OK dose 10 iu 3 times daily together with GH is very standart for experienced AS users.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 2, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> What are you talking about? I said IF YOU WANT TO RUN SLIN YOUR DIET MUST BE SPOT ON OR YOU GET FAT. Now tell me whats wrong about this statemant smart elite with milion posts. If you wana teach me you need to have some kind of experience, how many competion you have been on? Yes and 30iu is OK dose 10 iu 3 times daily together with GH is very standart for experienced AS users.



This is what he is talking about. You only said you take 30iu of slin...you never said you take 10iu x 3 times a day. That is very misleading to guys who dont know. 30iu in one shot would hurt somoene.

You also make it sound like you can have a sloppier diet if yiur taking gh/clen/t3 with your slin. If your so experienced than you know even on all three of those you will still get fat on slin if your diet (post slin injection) has fat in it. 

I think what big white is trying to say is that its ok to give general advice to guys on almost anything but when giving advice on slin you need to be clear and consise as its a very potentially dangerous thing to use.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 2, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> This is what he is talking about. You only said you take 30iu of slin...you never said you take 10iu x 3 times a day. That is very misleading to guys who dont know. 30iu in one shot would hurt somoene.
> 
> You also make it sound like you can have a sloppier diet if yiur taking gh/clen/t3 with your slin. If your so experienced than you know even on all three of those you will still get fat on slin if your diet (post slin injection) has fat in it.
> 
> I think what big white is trying to say is that its ok to give general advice to guys on almost anything but when giving advice on slin you need to be clear and consise as its a very potentially dangerous thing to use.


Thank you, that's exactly what I was trying to say. I researched insulin a good year before I used it so I have a deep respect and understanding of how great and how dangerous it can be...


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok, I will be more specific with answers, but i still dont get answer that i have no right to answer quest. about slin, i use slin pretty much all year long with pause between cycles, for 3 years, and i think its not dangerous at all if you know how to react at right time, your diet is spot on and you keep in mind all day long that you are on slin, so carbs everywhere you go etc. Ofc. if you inject 20IU after training and ehm i forget to take my shake with carbs whatever, you are in big troubles.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2015)

25mcg of t3 is physiological levels. That dose is pointless.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

I dont think so T3 is very strong and i never run more then 50mcg, and even when i want good quality bulk ill add 25mcg and it makes difference. With higher dosage of T3 you need to know how to eat on it. But as i said before i run slin together with pharmacy GH, because there is not better combination then these 2, you can run ****ing 10g of gear weekly, but if you are not using these 2, your body cant use so much anyway. So i prefer to use synergy between AS, peps, slin, GH instead running tons of gear.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 2, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> Ok, I will be more specific with answers, but i still dont get answer that i have no right to answer quest. about slin, i use slin pretty much all year long with pause between cycles, for 3 years, and i think its not dangerous at all if you know how to react at right time, your diet is spot on and you keep in mind all day long that you are on slin, so carbs everywhere you go etc. Ofc. if you inject 20IU after training and ehm i forget to take my shake with carbs whatever, you are in big troubles.


Yes, not dangerous if you know how to react. Too many guys want to jump on slin after reading a couple post .How many guys do you think actually keep track of BG levels? I'll say less than 50%. 



Big_Mike said:


> I dont think so T3 is very strong and i never run more then 50mcg, and even when i want good quality bulk ill add 25mcg and it makes difference. With higher dosage of T3 you need to know how to eat on it. But as i said before i run slin together with pharmacy GH, because there is not better combination then these 2, you can run ****ing 10g of gear weekly, but if you are not using these 2, your body cant use so much anyway. So i prefer to use synergy between AS, peps, slin, GH instead running tons of gear.



I will only run HGH with slin and peps. I can't afford HGH all year and the combination is the best bang for the buck while blasting...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> I dont think so T3 is very strong and i never run more then 50mcg, and even when i want good quality bulk ill add 25mcg and it makes difference. With higher dosage of T3 you need to know how to eat on it. But as i said before i run slin together with pharmacy GH, because there is not better combination then these 2, you can run ****ing 10g of gear weekly, but if you are not using these 2, your body cant use so much anyway. So i prefer to use synergy between AS, peps, slin, GH instead running tons of gear.



Regardless of how strong it is the average person will make around 25mcg of T3. POB is spot on.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 3, 2015)

Big Mike....are you asian?


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 3, 2015)

Nono but u like to **** asian girls  why ?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 3, 2015)

Big_Mike said:


> Nono but u like to **** asian girls  why ?



Well who doesnt like an asian girl? Lol i was just curious because of how you type...it reminds me of talking to some asians I know across the way...i use the word asian to basically classify all chinese and viatamese ect under one roof


----------

